# Apology



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My apologies for the "he went to Jihad's" post.

It made me laugh, and as far as the Mormon jokes, I am one and think that they are great.

And the number one comedian in Middle East if Jeff Dunham....."I Kill You"

Anyway if it is unlocked I will see if my edit will let me remove it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I got it fer ya Bowgy. And for what its worth Jeff Dunham is hillarious:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Bowgy. Yer a stand up guy. Give me yer address and I'll send ya some Majas Hurka elk lung sausage.

.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Never thought I'd see Hungarian on here... You should send some of that my way!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I laughed. Then I thought "uh oh". Im a manager in a customer service center and their are 2 rules for our reps. 1. Never discuss religion with a customer 2. Never discuss politics with a customer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> Never thought I'd see Hungarian on here... You should send some of that my way!


Where have you been twinkie?

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/31724-majas-hurka.html


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks Bowgy. Yer a stand up guy. Give me yer address and I'll send ya some Majas Hurka elk lung sausage.
> 
> .


When I was in the military I lived in Germany for 2 years, also my mother is from Germany, I have consumed a lot of different types of sausage but I think it is easier to consume when you don't know what is in them;-)


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Where have you been twinkie?
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/31724-majas-hurka.html


That's awesome! I live in Germany for four years when my dad was in the military and we went all over. Then I served a mission in Hungary. Great food over there....


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

You can all of my lungs you want, but Im not eating that.


----------

